# Anyone care to post Civil Service towns?



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to start a new thread to keep ourselves busy until the list comes out in November, I am posting the towns that I listed. I have no residency in any of them (my pumpkin town is not CS), and I earned a 94 on the test:
*Holden, Leicester, Leominster, Gardner.*

As you can see, I am a Central Mass 'Want-To-Be'.

Please don't turn this thread into a Vet status/Residency status argument. *NO FLAMERS!!*
I just want to get a general concesus of where people are from and how they did. _If you want to debate the merits of the Civil Service guidelines, please do it somewhere else._ 
If you have put all your eggs in the Civil Service basket, then you deserve all of the frustration that you get.

Cheers! :t:


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Anyone care to post CS towns?*

Vet and residence pref in taunton

other towns listed are quincy, i know i wont get on, boston i know i wont get on, and mbta we will see

im posting this for fun not so some life long test taker can tell me how i have no chance, i can understand it is hard to become a cop around here so i have other options open.8-O


----------



## HMH361 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Anyone care to post CS towns?*

Carver, Weymouth, Pembroke, MBTA.
92 vet


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

90 with vet status, bilingual. Residency preference in Malden, other towns selected are Everett, Sommerville, and MBTA


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

94-female, no vet status, residency pref in Franklin, other towns Framingham,Attleboro, and the no chance MBTA


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

glad to see no preference wars going on.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

:rock: Well, the fact is that we are all going for civil service jobs, so the least we can do is be 'civil'... Thanks folks.c:


----------



## mikehammer (May 1, 2005)

91 - Male, Non-Vet, Residency in Dedham. I think I put Orange, Rockport and Athol as the other towns ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

I just want to say..after reading a LOT of posts I know there is competition but I see so much heart and soul even through the writing and I want to wish everyone the best of luck in their struggle to have their career dreams come true. 
Mary Jo


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

I scored an 89 with VET status

Residency:Bellingham
Other:Webster, Natick, and Wayland


----------



## sparksbj774 (Aug 7, 2003)

92- Walpole res, North Attleboro, Franklin, Cohasset


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

94 - None-vet - Male - Boston Resident - Bilingual. Good luck all.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

93 NonVet - Boston Resident, I also put down Milton, Brookline and Wellesley


----------



## yerbusted (Nov 16, 2004)

96 w/Res. pref. Burlington The other towns, well, it doesn't really matter ](*,)


----------



## sgtboutell (Sep 18, 2005)

Orange, Cambridge, New Bedford, Mbta


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

93 disabled vet w/residence in Ashland....others are framingham, natick, MBTA


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Barnstable, vet status residency, 85 , others plymouth falmouth and MBTA


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

89 non-vet w/res in Lowell... others Lynn, Chelmsford, and MBTA


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

I know this thread is over a year old, but with the new test coming this spring I was just wondering how many of these people got their jobs...


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Scored 89 with DVET status and bilingual, 
for the may 07 test, i will have residency preference in Taunton, hopefully i do better than 89 this time around LOL
Have a Reserve/Intermitent academy and a full time academy from FL


----------

